# I'm Considering A Husqvarna 545 Saw



## Todd67 (Nov 25, 2018)

Does anyone on the forum have any experience with the 545 chainsaw? I'm looking for a new saw to replace my old & tired Husky 338XPT. I'd rather spend my money on a new saw than repair and old saw.

One of the features I like about the 545 is the Auto-Tune. My 562XP has it, and it never needs to be tuned up by me, no matter what time of year I use my saw.

The 545 will mainly be used for limbing, small tree work, and firewood work. I would only need a 16" bar because I already have 20" & 28" bars for my 562XP.

The extra money I spend on a saw with Auto-Tune will save me money by not paying a shop to tune my saw. I cut wood year round in NY.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Mr. Haq (Nov 26, 2018)

Following. I'm thinking of changing too but more interested about pole saws and had collected some information from here.


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 26, 2018)

I have a Jonsered 2252. This is identical to the 545 except for the straight handle bar. The huskys bar is angled. Obviously one is red the other orange. Other than that the saws are the same.

If your willing to go with the red version I think you will find some good deals on left over new stock. Jonsered pro saws have been discontinued. Could possibly save you money over the orange saw.

Mine has been ported and muffler modded. I ran it stock for a year or so. Excellent saw. Light weight. Very narrow cases because of the outboard clutch. Durable like Husky pro saws usually are. Very quick throttle response as one would expect with an auto tune saw.

Can’t think of anything bad to say. Good little saw. Should run you $150 to $200 less than a Stihl 261. Much smaller saw than a 261 although it weighs about the same as the stihl. I’ve run 261s before they feel bulkier which on a 50cc I like the smaller Husky design. Just my opinion. The stihl 261 has an automotive style pleated air filter which is superior to the old style one on the Husky. Has things like adjustable Oiler and captive bar nuts things you would expect on a modern pro saw. Decamp valve which you don’t need on a 50cc saw. 

Long term durability can’t say. I’ve had mine a few years now. Keep filter clean run fresh pre mix and it should last a long time.

I’d upgrade the air filter to a flocked felt filter. I believe it does a better job of stopping small dust.


----------



## CappyMac (Nov 26, 2018)

I’m glad I found this thread. I am also looking for a firewood saw. The 545 is on my shortlist, but it’s a little pricey...
I’ve never had an auto tune saw and that makes me a little nervous, but it does look like a badass little saw.
My old echo 500 VL has recently croaked and I want something that will last, and powerful enough to cut red oak and maple.

Saws I am considering:
Husky 545.   $500ish
Husky 450.   $400ish
Echo CS590 $400
Echo CS490 $350
Echo CS501p $470

545 is definitely at the top of the list and the top of my budget. I’m not opposed to Stihl but they are definitely more money. Curious to see what others think of the 545 against the other saws in this class....


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 26, 2018)

I was thinking you could find 545s for about $450 if you look around or negotiate.

Of the saws you listed the Echo 590 is the most versatile. It’s 60cc and although the claimed hp is similar to the 545 those extra 10cc will allow it to pull a longer bar. If it’s your only saw it might be the best choice in your list. You say your cutting red oak and maple ? Unless your just cutting the tops then your getting into wood that is nice to have a 20inch bar and the 590 is better suited to that over the 545.

However the 545 is the nicest most advanced saw in your list as far as build quality and technology are concerned. Nothing wrong with Echo but a 590 is not a pro Husky. And although the 545 is labeled as a semi pro saw, it’s a detuned 550xp and shares its tech , durability, and quality.

But for a 1 saw plan I would get the 590 it’s the biggest saw in your list. 

As for the others. I would take the Echo 590 over a Husky 450 all day long. Same price but the Echo is a magnesium case saw. The Husky 450 a plastic clam shell. Nothing wrong with a clam shell saw but for the same money I’m getting a magnesium case saw every time.

The Echo 501 is a pro 50cc saw. Too close in price to the Husky 545. For me that ones a no brainer. I’d buy the 545.

I’d take the 490 off your list. Again for $50 more you can get the 590 ? To me a no brainer as well you get a lot more saw for an extra 50 bucks

Another thing that is important if you don’t work on your own equipment is dealer support. That might make the decision easier too.


----------



## Todd67 (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the detailed information and opinions woodhog73! Much appreciated.


----------



## CappyMac (Nov 26, 2018)

woodhog73 said:


> I was thinking you could find 545s for about $450 if you look around or negotiate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





woodhog73 said:


> I was thinking you could find 545s for about $450 if you look around or negotiate.
> 
> Of the saws you listed the Echo 590 is the most versatile. It’s 60cc and although the claimed hp is similar to the 545 those extra 10cc will allow it to pull a longer bar. If it’s your only saw it might be the best choice in your list. You say your cutting red oak and maple ? Unless your just cutting the tops then your getting into wood that is nice to have a 20inch bar and the 590 is better suited to that over the 545.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the advice WoodHog... 
I have dealers for all the major brands near by so that is not a problem.... I can get a 545 online for about $450 like you said but the local guys want over $550 for it.... 
I was thinking I liked the light weight of the 545 or 490 but I guess you’re right, it’s probably better to have too much power than not enough.... the 590 might be the right saw for me. I’m only cutting 4-5 cords per year...


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 27, 2018)

Todd67 said:


> Does anyone on the forum have any experience with the 545 chainsaw? I'm looking for a new saw to replace my old & tired Husky 338XPT. I'd rather spend my money on a new saw than repair and old saw.
> 
> One of the features I like about the 545 is the Auto-Tune. My 562XP has it, and it never needs to be tuned up by me, no matter what time of year I use my saw.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I thought the way you do until I bought a 70cc saw.  For the weight vs power I would throw a18” bar on the 562 and but a 372xp or 576xp and run the 20”-28” bars on that.  

Productivity will fly up with the more powerful saw.  I just bought a 562 after demoing it, never took the demo back lol, I pulled the 24” bar off and put an 18” on it.  Thing screams like that.

I don’t think I will ever go lower than 60cc ever again.  I don’t have the problems with saws anymore being worked really hard and breaking.  I use more fuel but, that is the only trade off.  

I got a ported Dolmar 510 that I bought when I started cutting on my own.  Has not been out of the shed for 2 years.  It’s an awesome saw but I started taking the Stihl 362 and 441 or 461 every time I go out.


----------



## Todd67 (Nov 28, 2018)

Medic21, I would love to have a 372XP or a 390XP for my heavy duty cutting but my 562XP with a 20" bar gets painfully heavy with my bad back and carpal tunnel/tendonitis in my hands. My little 14" 338XPT isn't a fast-cutting powerhouse, but I need to replace it with a saw that weighs close to 10 pounds. A 14" or 16" bar will help keep things on the light weight side as well.


----------



## woodhog73 (Nov 28, 2018)

Todd67 said:


> Medic21, I would love to have a 372XP or a 390XP for my heavy duty cutting but my 562XP with a 20" bar gets paifully heavy with my bad back and carpal tunnel/tendonitis in my hands. My little 14" 338XPT isn't a fast-cutting powerhouse, but I need to replace it with a saw that weighs close to 10 pounds. A 14" or 16" bar will help keep things on the light weight side as well.



If your 562 gets heavy I wouldn’t bother with a bigger saw. Plus a 562 can pull a full skip chain in 28 no problem. And a 20 inch in full chisel is a no brainer. The 372 is in its last year. It’s a non auto tune saw been around since the 1990s and will probably be gone in 2020. Can’t go wrong with a 562. In my opinion the best 60cc saw on the market.


----------



## Todd67 (Nov 28, 2018)

woodhog73 said:


> If your 562 gets heavy I wouldn’t bother with a bigger saw. Plus a 562 can pull a full skip chain in 28 no problem. And a 20 inch in full chisel is a no brainer. The 372 is in its last year. It’s a non auto tune saw been around since the 1990s and will probably be gone in 2020. Can’t go wrong with a 562. In my opinion the best 60cc saw on the market.



I've had my 562 since 2012 and it has cut down some large old maple trees on my property. It was the best 60cc saw on the market in 2012 when I researched every 60cc saw on the market. It continues to impress with a full chisel chain, whether I'm using my 20" bar or my 28" bar.

I talked to my local Husqvarna dealer today and asked if he had a 545 in stock and he said no. He wasn't even sure if could get one yet. It's the same dealer that I bought my 562 from. My other option is a new 440e. It will cost $199 with an 18" bar, and weighs 9.7 pounds without bar & chain. Whatever new saw I buy, the 545 or the 440e, it will primarily be a saw for *limbing & light duty cutting.* I know the 545 is a better saw, but availability and price may sway me to get the 440e. It only has to replace my tired old 14" 338XPT, and won't serve as my felling and bucking saw. With a 14" bar, it will weigh about what my 338 weighs. My back and hands can handle that.


----------



## Medic21 (Nov 29, 2018)

Have you looked at the Stihl 261c-m?

For what your wanting it would probably do a fine job.  I am not brand specific and own Stihl, Husky, Echo, Dolmar but, in the mid size 50cc saw range Stihl has some very nice pro saws.  I give them an edge over all for power to weight.  60cc it’s a real toss up between the Husky and Stihl.


----------



## Todd67 (Nov 29, 2018)

Medic21, thanks for the recommendation on the 261. I'll look into that saw.


----------



## Zack R (Nov 30, 2018)

Todd67 said:


> Does anyone on the forum have any experience with the 545 chainsaw? I'm looking for a new saw to replace my old & tired Husky 338XPT. I'd rather spend my money on a new saw than repair and old saw.
> 
> One of the features I like about the 545 is the Auto-Tune. My 562XP has it, and it never needs to be tuned up by me, no matter what time of year I use my saw.
> 
> ...



I'd personally get a smaller saw for limbing instead of getting another mid size saw. Having a 50cc saw and and a 60cc saw seems less useful than say a 40cc saw and a 70cc saw.

If money was a non issue it'd be nice to have a 543XP and a 372XP to cover all bases.

Tuning a saw isn't overly difficult but it does take time and patience. I haven't tried an auto tune but have heard good things, again I personally like to tune the saws but can see the allure of a self tuning unit.


----------



## Todd67 (Nov 30, 2018)

Zack R said:


> I'd personally get a smaller saw for limbing instead of getting another mid size saw. Having a 50cc saw and and a 60cc saw seems less useful than say a 40cc saw and a 70cc saw.
> 
> If money was a non issue it'd be nice to have a 543XP and a 372XP to cover all bases.
> 
> Tuning a saw isn't overly difficult but it does take time and patience. I haven't tried an auto tune but have heard good things, again I personally like to tune the saws but can see the allure of a self tuning unit.



I tend to agree that I need a 40cc saw more than a 50cc saw. I can get a Husky 440e with an 18" bar for $199. I can put a 16" bar on it and it will be a good replacement for my 338XPT. I need to remind myself that I need a light weight & capable limbing saw, not a 50cc saw. Plus, $199 for a newn440e is within my budget.

The Auto-Tune feature on my 562XP is awesome! It always runs like a brand new saw.


----------



## Zack R (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks like the 440e gets mixed reviews, I would be interested to hear from someone on the forum about their experience with this one before committing to it. Good luck!


----------



## Todd67 (Nov 30, 2018)

I work part time at a place that sells these saws. From my experience with customer complaints, many problems usually occurr because they over-choke the saw and flood the carb. You would be surprised how many people refuse to read their owners manual when they buy a new saw. But when they experience a problem, they blame the saw and try to return it rather than read the manual. I read the reviews, but I take all of it with a grain of salt too.


----------



## Todd67 (Dec 1, 2018)

I settled on the Husqvarna 440e with the 18" bar. I didn't get the model with the toolless chain tensioner, but I bought a 16" bar and chain for limbing. It's a .325 saw and I couldn't find a 14" bar with that pitch, so I settled for the 16" bar. I won't be using the saw anytime soon. My firewood is done for the year, so I don't plan to do any cutting until spring of next year. I'll be happy to do a review of my new saw.

Thanks for all of the feedback and opinions. I got the saw for $189 new in box, so I couldn't pass up that deal.


----------



## Henga (May 26, 2019)

Based on my experience, *Echo CS-590 20* is the best. It starts easily and the cutting is great. It saves money. It is very reliable and powerful. Hope you will like this one.


----------



## Todd67 (Jul 10, 2019)

Zack R said:


> Looks like the 440e gets mixed reviews, I would be interested to hear from someone on the forum about their experience with this one before committing to it. Good luck!



I've used my new Husqvarna 440e with the 18" bar for felling some 8" diameter trees and limbing, and so far I have to say that it performs very well. No issues with starting, and easy to handle.


----------



## Sppako3 (Jul 10, 2019)

CappyMac said:


> Thanks for the advice WoodHog...
> I have dealers for all the major brands near by so that is not a problem.... I can get a 545 online for about $450 like you said but the local guys want over $550 for it....
> I was thinking I liked the light weight of the 545 or 490 but I guess you’re right, it’s probably better to have too much power than not enough.... the 590 might be the right saw for me. I’m only cutting 4-5 cords per year...



Something to consider also if you’re open to echo products is their dealer days sales that they have. Every year they have a one day sale on different days at different dealers where they take 15% off the price. Two years ago I replaced my CS590 with the CS620 and this past year I bought the 501P as something lighter for cutting smaller stuff. I have a 24” bar on the 620 and an 18 on the 501P and it is a nice combo. Something to consider...


----------

